# My broken camera trips



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Well my camera memory card was on the blink for a while and so I couldn't show a few of the photos that went with some of my previous trip reports. I've managed to recover some of them and figured i'd just chuck them all up in a random array


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

a couple more...

(PS the photos were posted in a sort of order but they showed up backwards...sorry :lol: )


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Cool photos mate. i particularly liked the last one of your dog in the yak. My crazy kelpie cross loves the rear tankwell in my P15 so much that i need to tie her up before i roll the yak down to the beach on the cart. I take her when i am just paddling but normally leave her behind if i am going to fish as i keep all of my stuff in the tankwell.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

GEEZ scottybeefs...

that mudcrab is HUGE!..

judging by the length of your yak (13 feet?) that crabs gotta be 14-15 foot long at least! its even carrying its OWN fishing rod in its left claw!

and you called it small! ha! :roll: :wink:


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Very clever Davey G - very clever indeed! :lol: 
Regards Scupper


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes Scotty Beefs, nice to see the pics. Not a huge number of fish, but that giant crab makes up for it. Seems like you have a bit of flare for unusual shots.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Beat me to it Davey :wink: .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice photos Scotty


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Shoey said:


> Beat me to it Davey :wink: .


Me to mate :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

troppo said:


> Yes Scotty Beefs, nice to see the pics. Not a huge number of fish, but that giant crab makes up for it. Seems like you have a bit of flare for unusual shots.


accompany that pic with some scary jaws like music and it could be a screen shot from a movie about a killer giant crab stalking a poor unsuspecting kayaking dog :lol:

PS nice photoshop work there troppo - very impressive :shock:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> accompany that pic with some scary jaws like music and it could be a screen shot from a movie about a killer giant crab stalking a poor unsuspecting kayaking dog :lol:
> :shock:


But then just as Claws the crab grabs poor unsuspecting kayaking dog, the dog turns into Super Mutt and kung foos crab. End result, chop suey chili crab on rice served with an ice cold soy drink!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, where do I find these photos you speak of?

Thanks John


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ah! Found them. Thanks anyway. JD


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The dreaded case of the vanishing photos.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Agh, too much work to do, so spend time on "essential" photo - I must be sick!

This is Scotty Beefts best crab.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, it has grown a lot. Very strong hand to lift such a big crab. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU3x6ZEAAAfTgAASQAEYAC7lnKAgAFRQNNDIyYhFPT1DNUPUabKKgseqU7ykQ45Ont5eJlrjGt0plMl/acM3ww3xdyRThQkE3x6ZEA==


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ah crikey! That is tops!  :shock:  :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troppo and Red, see you have follow the line under my signature :lol: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scott: re your comment on your dog loving to go yakking. Dogs are amazing. I had a kelpie/lab cross that had to be dragged into my row boat the first time I took her out, which was on a camping trip up the Fitzroy River. Didn't take long to change her attitude. At the campsite, with the boat pulled up the bank, she would sit in it hoping it would go out again.

Gatesy: re crocs. Yes, they have been seen in this system, but usually not in the bay area, more way up the mangrove creeks. However, on the beach which is not far from where the pics were taken, a lady paddling in the surf with her dog felt something brush her leg. Then she saw paddling with her, a 3 m croc with its mouth wide open. National Parks officers said it was not big enough to eat someone and it must have been washed out from the creek system by the big bad tides, poor creature. Some of the time when I am fishing there, I see families with little children swimming! There are warning signs! I just keep my eyes open and try to avoid doing things which put me in more risk. My assumption is that there are crocs there but out of the way. There is no reported behaviour like with other creek systems where boats have been chased or crocs obviously showing no signs of wariness of people.

Occy: re chasing the water. In croc-infested water, we always fish in shallow water like that.  Actually, what with so many shallows and large tides, the area can be a pain for stinkboats but creates lots of opportunities for yak fishing. Just have to put up with some long portages at times.

Occy: re one siring the other. Haha. They do look suspiciously like they are from the same immediate family, but no they are only cousins.

Dodge: Yes I have seen your sig line!


----------

